# Freshman - by Ellis Monroe (~BBW (multiple), Eating, ~MWG)



## Britt Reid (Dec 4, 2011)

_~BBW (multiple), Eating, ~MWG_ --- Three coeds are given access to unlimited and irresistible food, with predictable results

*Freshman 
by EllisMonroe
(Reposted from Deviant Arts with author’s permission)​*
[*Author’s Introduction:* Freshman is a story about a college student named Cortney Brookmayer who, upon going to college in South Carolina, quite simply, gains weight. 

Cortney is a girl of age eighteen with blonde hair, dark eyebrows and brown eyes. Her face is considerably slim with a defined jaw line. Her body is skinny, but not enough to consider her anorexic. Her breasts are something that many onlookers do notice. Cortney stands at five feet and five inches and prior to leaving high school, she was once a dancer and a cheerleader, though she quit being the latter her junior year after getting somewhat chubby.

After slimming down for prom, Cortney gave up on dieting and just went on a 'Whatever Happens Happens' kind of lifestyle. She ate whatever she wanted, drank whatever she wanted and lived life to the fullest extent. 

During her time in high school, Cortney had several boyfriends but most of them happened to end in complete disasters. Because of this, Cortney decided that the only way to escape that past was to start over as she went on to college. What better place to do that than to go to a state where nobody knows who you are and none of your friends are going?

And so, when September came, Cortney was off. At this point, she had gained five pounds from her post-Prom weight of about one-hundred and fifteen pounds. She drove so as to arrive about three days ahead of her college's expected start time to familiarize herself with the area's local haunts. 

We start our story, my dear reader, in White Beach, South Carolina, on September 1st. Our scene is this: Cortney had finished unpacking her stuff and was walking around the aforementioned city. She was wearing a black top with a pair of short shorts. Here, is where the story of Cortney Eliza Brookmayer begins…]

*Chapter One: The First Taste of Southern Comfort *

Cortney stood in White's Beach Town Square. This seaside town suburb of Charleston was literally on the beach and, well, Cortney was going to take in all of this. She knew nobody down here and nobody knew her. It was, to her, the perfect opportunity. 

She could've stayed home in New Jersey, gone with her friends to Rhode Island, or simply not gone at all! But Cortney decided that her life was extremely complicated and she just needed to get away from everyone. 

She turned to a beach and there she sat, alone. It would be three days until her roommate arrived and at least five until school started. 

"Ah…the sea air is so intoxicating," Cortney said. Then, her nose caught another scent. It was, to her, mouthwatering and succulent. 

Cortney hadn't had a good meal in days, as she was mostly living on pretzels, goldfish (the cracker - not the actual fish), and similar snack foods. Prior to coming down Cortney had saved up four-thousand dollars for college use, plus another thousand from her birthday and had only used said money for gas. She followed the smell and came across Mama's Kitchen, one of White Beach's famous eateries. 

Mama's Kitchen, which was run by an elderly African-American, was established during the 1960s by the lady's husband and the woman who still runs the place. "Mama" Tyree was always in the kitchen, and most people never got to see her. Those who did, describe her as a rather frail-looking old lady with snow white hair, a wrinkled face and a body that was slim. 

Cortney stepped into the restaurant and immediately caught the eye of Mama, who stepped outside. Mama came over to Cortney and said, "Whatchu doin' here white girl?"

"I was looking for a place to eat?" Cortney replied. 

"Well you came to the right place!" Mama exclaimed. "My name is Mamie Tyree, or Mama as most people calls me. Been here fifty years…mhmm…fifty years."

As she looked at Cortney, she said, "Girl, you gotta get some meat on those bones. Mama gonna get you some food for you. Go take a seat and Mama will serve ya soon."

As Cortney made her way to a single table, she said, "I guess this is southern hospitality. I hope she doesn't give me that much food."

Cortney sat down on the wood chair. Then, a thought popped into her head. "Maybe I can get a job here…if I can, that'll be awesome!"

Mama looked around for Cortney and, upon seeing her, scuttled toward her with a plate that was probably bigger than her. 

"Here's ya food little miss," Mama said. 

Before she opened the top, Cortney asked, "Ms. Tyree&#8211;"

"Call me Mama," she said. 

"Okay…Mama. I was wondering if you needed anybody to be a waitress. I mean, if you don't need any I understand…but&#8211;"

"Of course I'll let you have a job here at my restaurant…though on one condition," Mama informed her. 

"What is it?"

With a smile, she said, "You have to clean this plate. I don't care if ya throw it all back up later. You gotta eat it all."

"Okay."

Mama retrieved the cover to unveil a palate of fried chicken, apple pie, corn, and two Fried Twinkies. Cortney looked at the food in front of her, and then at her body. 

"So much for that dancer body," Cortney mumbled. 

"What was that?" Mama asked. 

"Nothing…" she said with a smile, "thanks for the food!"

"Mama will be back to make sure that you've had your fill Missy."

As Mama left, Cortney picked up a piece of chicken and said, "Here it goes."

She bit into it and almost instantly, she fell in love with it. That piece of chicken was unlike anything she had ever tasted and Cortney simply wanted more of it. Fortunately, there were six pieces of chicken. Cortney bit and tore off the spiced skin in order to get to the meat within. When she did, she furiously bit into it. If any one of the patrons didn't know any better, they would think that Cortney starved herself before coming down here. 

The shirt Cortney was wearing?Well, it was beginning to feel something pushing against its soft cotton skin. It, for the first time, was Cortney's slowly bloating stomach. Cortney was definitely not the girl who would stuff her face silly. But now that was she was free to do whatever she wanted, Cortney probably didn't give a fricken lick.

After that long narration above, Cortney had demolished the chicken completely, with only the bones left. Now, she was working on the corn that was in front of it. The corn was sweet like candy and had just the right amount of salt to balance the sweet. Every kernel of all that corn eventually found its way in Cortney's stomach. 

Next was the apple pie. It was a small slice, but it was well worth it. The crust; flaky. The apples; sweet. the filling within so tasty that it almost knocked her back. The fried twinkies, were something that Cortney swallowed whole. 

Mama came to Cortney's table and said, "Didja enjoy all dat food missy?"

"Yes I did," Cortney said as she rubbed her stomach. "So, do I get the job?"

"Oh yes Miss. You get da job alright." 

Mama sat down and lowered her glasses, revealing her chocolate-brown eyes. "Miss…"

"Cortney, Cortney Brookmayer," Cortney said. 

"Miss Brookmayer, working at Mama's Kitchen is somethin' that all dem college kids want. Mhmmm…it's a privilege workin' at my kitchen and I don't let just anybody in. Ya see, my husband built this place with heart, and I expect each and every one of my employees to carry on Papa's tradition. You must have heart in everything ya do, otherwise it'll be for nothin'!

"Miss Brookmayer, you will work during the time you have no classes at college and work until I release yous from ya post as waitress. Your pay is a generous nine dollas and fifty cents per hour plus tips. You also can get food from the kitchen whenever yous see fit."

"Okay," Cortney said. 

"And, you can get your first free item from my restaurant right now," Mama told her. "Anything you want Miss Cortney."

"Can I have the rest of that Apple Pie please?"

"Sure ya can sweetie. I'll get it for ya," Mama told her new employee smiling.

Mama came back with an almost complete apple pie, save for an area whose piece was now in Cortney's stomach. She handed the pie to her and said, "Well Missy, I expect to see ya back here tomorrow at eleven m'kay?"

"Yes Mama," Cortney said, "and thank you for the pie."

Cortney left the restaurant with pie in hand and headed back to her dorm room. She couldn't believe it. First day in White Beach and what happens? She gets a job, a free meal with a full stomach, and a free pie. 

Cortney entered her empty dorm room and sat on her bed. The pie was still steaming hot and…and…she just wanted to eat that pie so badly. She was terribly full from that meal and yet that pie…that pie…that frickin pie was still waiting for Cortney's porcelain white teeth to sink into its cinnamon apple filling and its crunchy crust. Her mouth watered like a running faucet. 

With hesitation she took off a chunk of the pie and put it toward her mouth. Suddenly, her fullness was no more and Cortney felt compelled to eat the pie. Handful after handful of America's pie went into her mouth and subsequently into her stomach. Back home, Cortney would have never seen herself eat like this. Nowadays, she couldn't really care what she ate. If she got fat, she got fat. 

Twenty minutes later, Cortney fell back onto her pillow. Her mouth was littered with crumbs from the pie and she had rolled her shirt up to her breasts and was now rubbing her belly. With a belch, she said, "Man…I've never felt so full in my life. *urp*. Wow…Mama certainly knows her food. And I certainly know how to eat it."

She grasped her stomach and said, "I just hope I don't get fat because of it."

Cortney sat up and looked at the empty pie dish and then looked at herself. A bloated abdomen was sitting on her thighs and the only way to soothe its pain was to rub it, and that's exactly what she did. For at least a half-hour, she did this until the pain and the swelling started to go down. 

It was four o'clock and Cortney didn't really have any other plans. She sat in her room, went on her laptop and chatted away with friends and put up a Facebook status saying how lucky a girl she was to have a job even before college started. Then, something popped into her head. Would Mama allow Cortney to come back for dinner?

"Ugh…I can't even think about dinner…" Cortney said. "But I will make it a priority of mine to try everything on Mama's Kitchen's menu so that if someone asks me what something tastes like, I'll know."

Cortney decided to take a look at the small menu that Mama had given her and looked for the most expensive thing on there. What she found was called Papa's Luther Deluxe. 

"Three Luther Burgers, fries deep fired in lard, and twenty chicken wings smothered in Papa's Famous BBQ Sauce," she said. The very thought of eating that was scary, delicious, and a little mouthwatering. 

Cortney typed in the words and did a little search on it. On Mama's Kitchen's official site, she found a forum solely dedicated to the item. 
She read a post that said, "I know man. Nobody has ever tried to do that. The last person who tried to was rushed to the hospital and had to have a bypass done! Even one of those burgers made me not eat for the rest of the fucking day!"

Another post read, "Rumor has it that when Papa fed it to a customer, the customer sued the restaurant. Nearly closed up for good until the lawsuit was settled out of court. Nowadays, only the brave and the boldest try and eat that. I'd be damned if someone actually finished it and kept it down."

She kept looking through the forum for several hours until she realized that it was seven. At that point, Cortney's stomach was rumbling, but she decided to go get something to eat anyway. She made her way to her employer and waited for someone to wait on her. 

"Oh Miss Cortney," the voice of Mama said from the kitchen. "I be right witcha!"

Mama scuttled out toward her and said, "Miss Cortney. What can I getcha?"

"Uh…I can get one of those Luther Burgers?" Cortney asked. 

"Miss Cortney, are you tellin' me that you, a skinny little white girl, could down a whole Luther Burger?" Mama asked her. 

"I can try," Cortney told her. "I mean, after what I ate today…I'm pretty sure I'm not so skinny anymore."

"Well little missy, if you d manage to eat my husband's Luther Burger, well, I'll make ya pay ten dollars an hour," Mama said. "Do we have a deal little lady?"

"We do," Cortney replied. 

"Very good. Now, come to that table where ya sat earlier and I'll give you my husband's Luther." 

Cortney walked over and sat down at the table. She had read about just a single Luther being nearly a thousand calories and one called it "The Body Killer". 

It took ten minutes before Mama came out with the burger. There it was, the Luther; a hamburger with bacon, cheese sandwiched between two deep-fried doughnuts. In other words, a cardiologist's worse dream and for the girl who is about to be eating it, an FA's wet dream. 

"Here ya go Missy," Mama told her. "If you eat all that, remember, ten an hour."

Cortney looked down at what she was expected to eat. "What the world did I just get?"

She picked it up and said, "Well, I do get paid fifty cents more. That'll end up bein some bucks in the long run. I just hope I don't die…"

She took a bite out of it and, like the fried chicken and everything else she had previously, the taste was overwhelming. Every bite was successively bigger than the rest. The bacon, the Prime Angus Beef, and the doughnuts swirled together to create a taste that defied anything that Cortney had ever tasted beforehand and would be something to beat whenever she tired something new. 

From the sanctity of her kitchen, Mama watched as some skinny white girl, who would soon become her waitress, down a whole Luther burger at once. 

"My word," one of her employees said, "that white girl got a hell of a stomach!"

"What you all starin' at? Get back to work!" Mama yelled. 

Cortney was now done. She sat back in her chair and was licking off grease from her fingers and massaging her stomach. 

"How did I *urp* eat that?" Cortney asked. 

Mama scuttled over and said, "Mhmm…girl, you gettin' paid ten bucks an hour startin' tomorrow ya hear?" 

"Yes…Mama," Cortney said. "I'll see you tomorrow then."

"Yes you will Miss Cortney, yes you will."

Cortney walked across town back to her dorm at Fleetwood Hall. It was there that something called "The Itis" took effect. To those who do not know this…temporary ailment, it is when your body has ingested a bit too much serotonin (due to a large intake of food, like Cortney has been doing all day). Serotonin, in turn, makes you feel sleepy and eventually, you pass out altogether. 

The moment Cortney saw her full-sized bed, she fell face first onto her pillow and then drifted off into a sleep.&#8195;


----------



## Britt Reid (Dec 4, 2011)

*Chapter Two: The First Day on the Job - and a dorm room feast*

It was seven o'clock in the morning when Cortney was up again. She looked up and felt groggy, as if she was hung-over. She sat up on her bed and, to her shock, saw a tiny pouch of fat sitting on her thighs. All that eating, whose caloric total must have gone into the two or three-thousands, and someone like Cortney does not even two-thousand calories, had to have some effect.

The immediate impact of eating at Mama's was minute. She was, surprisingly, not hungry enough that her stomach was rumbling, but full enough that it wasn't rumbling. 

"I wonder if Mama serves breakfast," Cortney said. With that thought in mind, she went into the shower in her dorm room and thought of about what she might have. "Maybe I'll do a simple breakfastbacon and eggsor pancakes. AhI don't know."

She combed her hair and picked out her outfit, which was a black T-shirt and a pair of short shorts. The weather at this hour was, according to Cortney's iPhone, sixty-eight degrees and it was going to get into the high eighties today. 

Cortney looked at herself in the mirror. 

"I'm lookinggood," she said, "better than I've ever have."

With her hair in a ponytail that went down her side, she went off into White Beach. 

A little history about the place where Cortney was going to call her second home (unless she transferred for some reason). 

White Beach was established by English colonists around 1712 by a supposed descendant of John Rolfe, the man who gave the gift of tobacco to Europe. White Beach's population throughout the years rose and fell with the times and during the Great Depression, remained a bit stagnant. By the time Cortney came down, White Beach was a thriving suburb of Charleston, South Carolina with a population of about fifteen-thousand people. 

White Beach College was established several decades after the town's founding in order to educate the masses in and around the area. How Cortney came across this college was like many other cases, she looked at it and saw that it offered what she wanted. White Beach's enrollment was large enough to span several buildings but small enough so that students could occupy a dorm solely by themselves in some cases. 

Cortney walked across the campus and eventually into the main town. To her surprise, nobody was up yet, but the area around Mama's was bustling. Outside on an old oak rocking chair sat Mama, wearing her sunglasses, her white hair in a bun and her wrinkly face looking around at people passing by. 

"My My Miss Cortney," she said upon spotting Cortney, "aren't you up early today."

"Mama, do you serve breakfast here?" Cortney asked. 

"Why yes we do! We serve three square meals a day. Why? Are you hungry Miss Cortney?" 

"I am Mamacan I have breakfast?" Cortney said as she picked out a ten dollar bill from her wallet. 

"Don't you remember what I said sweetie? Employees eat here for free," Mama said. She got up and said, "Come sweetie, Mama will cook you something from da heart."

Cortney walked over to the counter seats and sat on a bar stool. Inside, she saw Mama, despite her age, running around the kitchen. 

"I hope she doesn't give me too much," Cortney said. 

Ten minutes later, Mama came out with a short stack of pancakes, scrambled eggs, bacon, and two fried eggs. 

Cortney looked up at Mama, back at her plate, then at her body and then back at the plate. 

"Did I make too much for ya?" she asked. 

"No no, it's perfect!" Cortney said as she dug her fork into the syrup-covered pancakes. Then with each successive bite, her eating speed grew. 

"Hey Mama," Cortney asked her employer, "how is your food so good?"

"I make it with ma heart; always have, always will," Mama told her employee. "It's the true secret of a good meal. It's always gotta come from the heart."

She looked at Cortney and said, "What brings a girl like you to South Carolina? You don't look like a Southern Belle to me. Youre like a City Girl." 

"I was," Cortney said, "but I had to escape my life. It was too hectic where I came from. I had troubled relationships, I hated my parents Ican I have more pancakes?"

"Sure sweetie, eat as much as you like," Mama told her. 

After whipping up a quick batch of pancakes, Cortney continued her story. "I hated my parents for trying to make me go to California so I decided to go here to White Beach and I don't regret any of it so far, especially since I've found this place."

"Well sweetie, you an come here anytime ya want. I live right above here and I can make anything you want," Mama assured her. 

"Thanksthis bacon is so good," Cortney said. 

"My husband's specialty," Mama proudly said. 

"When do I start work?" 

"You start work right now! Customers are a comin'!" 

Cortney sprung to her feet and, although weighed down my her meal, went behind the counter. 

"Is there any uniform I should be wearing?" Cortney asked her boss. 

"Yes there is girl, you should've gotten it yesterday!" 

Mama tossed Cortney a small looking dress shirt that, upon putting it on, gave Cortney an ample amount of cleavage. 

"UhMama, should the shirt be like this? I meanmy boobs are kind ofshowing," Cortney said. 

"If you don't like the shirt, then find a job somewhere else," Mama said. "All the waitresses have to wear that, no exceptions."

"It's for the tips, right?"

"That's how ya make money in between paychecks. That's how Papa thought it should go."

Two hours passed and customers began to sparsely occupy the building. Mama's herself, was not exactly "big". It could fit no more than one-hundred people at a time and lines were a common sight, especially to the tourist crowd who heard of Mama's reputation. Wood and metal was a common theme in place, but it was mainly the former as Papa wanted the place to remind him of home. 

By the time it was lunch, the interior of the restaurant was packed with customers. Cortney and two other waitresses and a waiter went around taking orders and bringing them back. Since this part of the story is rather uninteresting, let's skip to Cortney's lunch break.

"Twelve o'clock, finally!" Cortney sighed as she collapsed onto the counter. 
She fell back onto the counter and looked around for Mama. When she did, she asked, "Am I allowed to go on break?" 

"Yes Miss Cortney," Mama said. "Now go get yourself anything to eat and go upstairs. You don't want the customers to see employees slackin' off."

"Isn't upstairs where you live?"

"Elizabeth, take these for me," she said. 

Mama, with Cortney in tow, went into the back and to a white door. "Cortney, there is another door on your way up there. Do not go up there ya hear. That is where I live."

"Okay Mama," Cortney replied. 

"They'll be food up there for ya. You have two hours break before you work until six okay?" 

"All right."

Cortney opened the door and found herself facing a wooden staircase. She ascended up until she found herself outside. On the other side of a stone walkway was another door. 

"Crap" Cortney thought, "I wonder if I'm lost or something."

Oddly enough, Cortney didn't remember seeing something like this, but then again, Cortney didn't really look at the entire structure so it may have been something she missed. 

As she approached the walkway, she could hear talking. Upon opening the door, she saw a buffet and several people who looked like college students crowded around a table. 

"You must be the new girl I'm guessing," one said. 

The girl was probably older than Cortney and she was a lot bigger. Her breasts were nearly spilling out of her Mama's top and her stomach was trying to unbutton the shirt. 

"I'm Lea," she said. "This is Michele, Brittany and lastly, Annabelle."

All three of these girls had one thing in common, they were all at some stage of fatness, and they also went to White Beach. 

Lea was the biggest out of all of them and probably came in just shy of the two-hundred pound mark. She had dark wheat colored hair that fell onto her opulent breasts and green eyes that occupied a round face with a double chin. Her arms were thick like branches and her belly, well, we've already described that. Her legs were essentially thunder thighs and wellCortney could see what working at this place had done to her. 

Michele, with her blonde hair, slim face and turquoise eyes, came off to Cortney as presumably being one of the good-looking ones back in high school, like she was. The only problem was what came after the face. It, was a pot belly and a pair of breasts and stuck out just as far. Upon seeing Cortney, she returned to eating a drumstick in a rather unattractive manner. 

Brittany was leaning back eating a heaping amount of turkey with a lot of gravy on it. All around her face was gravyand yet she didn't seem to mind it. With a belch, she patted her belly and flipped back her blonde hair and let her green eyes shimmer in the light that was coming through a window. "Man, this turkey never gets old."

The last girl Annabelle was the only one without blonde hair in the room, seeing that she was a brunette. Her matching brown eyes was looking down at her plate, which was filled with some type of deep-fried object. She had what some would call a "starter belly". It was neither too big to be called a belly, but small enough that it wasn't really anything. 

"Uhyour Cortney Brookmayer, right?" Annabelle meekly said. 

"Yes, who are you?"

"I'm Annabelle DeWitt. I'm your roommate"

"You are? I thought I was alonewhere's all your stuff?"

"Ohit's already in the room. Sorry I didn't speak to you earlierwe were so busy."

Cortney sat down on an unoccupied chair and said, "Sowhat's new?"

"It's the same everyday. We work, we eat, we go home, and we go to school as well," Michele said. 

"The food here is really really good," Annabelle said. "It's food that's got for any type of feeling. I've really grown to like it."

"Well, what do you have?" Cortney asked. 

She went over to buffet and saw not only Mama's traditional cuisine, but also Mexican, Italian, Chinese and what appeared to be a mixture of European food. 

"Man, all of this is so good," Cortney said. She then saw the plates, which were as big as serving plates. "Holy crapI'm gonna eat today."

Cortney frantically grabbed a bit of everything and piled onto the plate and sat down. 

"You really plan on eating all of that?" Lea asked. 

On the plate was fried chicken paired with eggplant parmesan, several tacos and burritos, a small helping of Kung Pao Chicken and several sausages. 

"Yes I do," Cortney spat at her. "I plan on eating every last bite."

"She's gonna get fat," Michele whispered to Brittany, "she'll blow up like a balloon if she eats like that."

Cortney dug into her mammoth lunch with a mixture of greed, hunger and overall gluttony. She stuck her fork into the eggplant parmesan and the sauce nearly dripped onto her perfect porcelain white shirt before landing on her face. 

"Hey, is this stuff on the menu?" Cortney asked after swallowing. 

"Yeah, did you think Mama's served only African-American cuisine? Papa would have had a conniption fit if he knew his wife was strictly serving her style of cuisine," Lea answered.

"Her style? Isn't it his too?" Cortney inquired as she picked up a piece of chicken. 

"No, Papa was white. Mama told us about he was a damn good chef. He and she traveled around the world for a decade learning all types of cuisines from the masters. When they settled down in White Beach, he opened up Mama's as both a creative output for the both of them and as a testament to their love," Lea explained. "Papa's been dead for some time now, but his spirit lives on in this restaurant. Trust me, we have a big enough staff to tend to whatever style of cuisine the person ordering wants. Why do you think everybody goes to this place when they come to White Beach?"

"I haven't even been here a week you know."

Cortney returned to her eating. Steadily and with every bite, her stomach became more and more bloated until by the time she was completely done (which was a half hour later), the stomach was trying to make its way out of the shirt. To remedy that, Cortney unbuttoned the shirt and let that one semi-toned and tanned body, now with a belly full of food atop of it, hang out. 

"I remember the first time I tried Mama's," Michele said. "I was a former track star in high school and the moment I tried her food, there was no turning back. Now look at me."

Cortney did not hear a word that Michele had said, and by the time all that food had finally settled, it was time to go back to work. 

Four more hours of work later and Cortney was set free. Going along with her was what she called dinner. 

"Hey Cortney!" Annabelle said. 

Cortney turned to see her roommate running toward her. "What did you get from the kitchen?"

"I got this," Cortney said. She revealed a large assortment of various Italian foods and Mama's signature Fried Chicken recipe. 

"I got this," Annabelle said. In her hands was a large cake that she had permission to take. 

"Man, we're gonna be pigs," Cortney said. 

"You know why I'm here?" Annabelle asked. 

"You wanted to escape your past and start new like I'm doing?" Cortney replied. 

"Yeahhow did you know?" 

"Why do you think I came here?"

The girls continued to chat about where they came from. Annabelle came from a family in New York that was home to twelve kids. "It's not that we don't believe in birth control, it's just that my Dad is extremely unlucky with condoms; that, and it's like Viagra is pumping through his bloodstream all the time."

"So your Dad is essentially a young Hugh Hefner with a voracious appetite for sex? That's the image I'm getting," Cortney told her. 

"Essentially" 

Annabelle also told Cortney that the pressure of living up to her parents expectations (she had several older siblings who shoes she needed to fill and several younger siblings who looked up to her) made her come to South Carolina. 

"When I told them I was going to White Beach, I essentially said 'screw you' to them," Annabelle meekly said. "White Beach had what I wantednot to mention it was far enough away from them."

"South Carolina isn't that far from New York you know."

"I meanat least I'm not in New York going to some place like FIT or NYU."

"Oh, that's what you meant."

The chit-chat stopped at the dorm room and true to her words, there was Annabelle's belongings on the bed next to Cortney's. 

"I'm starving," Cortney said. "All of that frantic work burned off all of what I ate."

"Really? I could go another half-hour or so," her roommate said. 

Cortney patiently waited a half-hour before Annabelle said, "Okay Cort, let's eat. I'm starving."

The girls unwrapped their bounty and sat on their respective beds eating. 

"Man, all of this stuff looks so good. I don't know what to eat first," Annabelle said as she rubbed her stomach. 

"I know right?" Cortney said. "Mama's is the greatest discovery of my life."

The girls began to eat to their heart contents. If one were to pass by the dorm room, all they would hear is consistent munching and praising Mama as if she was the God of Cuisine. They ate and they ate for almost an hour, busting the buttons on their small sized Mama's work shirts with ease and before long, both girls were lying on their backs taking apart a giant cake that Annabelle took from the restaurant. 

"You know what," Annabelle said, "at first I was kind of worried about getting fat. Now, I really don't mind especially because it's typical of us freshman to pack on the pounds."

"Yeah," Cortney said as she bit into a slice of the rich tiramisu. "I mean, I actually need to put on weight. BMI chart said I was underweight. Besides, maybe I'll gain weight in my boobs."

"Your boobs are kind of big alreadyI need them more than you do," Annabelle said. 

"Are we really bonding over eating?"

"We are."

"Are you fine with it?"

"I'm fine."

The girls continued to demolish the cake until they could no longer eat. With a full belly and within two days, their first day of college ahead of them, Cortney and Annabelle couldn't be any happier. They both drifted off into a food coma and fell into a deep slumber.&#8195;


----------



## Britt Reid (Dec 4, 2011)

*Chapter Three: The First Day of College Begins *

"Is it that time already?" Cortney asked Annabelle. 

"Yes, yes it is," Annabelle replied. "We both have class at eight-thirty. We have discrete math!"

"What about our jobsyou know, I'm not feeling too good," Cortney told her weakly. "I ate too much and I feel that it might all come back up."

"Well, you haven't thrown it up yet, right?" 

"That's truebutI still feel kind of uneasy," Cortney said to her. With her hand on her stomach, she walked to the door and then fell to her knees. "YeahI don't think I can make it."

"Well, let me take a look at your scheduleit's the only class you have today," Annabelle told her. "The class is two and a half hours long. Do you think you can make it that long?"

"Y-YeahI'll just bring water," Cortney said. 

Annabelle and Cortney walked to their class, which was at the midpoint of the campus. Cortney's outfit for today was a blue polo shirt that was in the middle of looseness and a pair of short shorts. Though with her eating habits, that shirt might be sporting the outline of her stomach very soon. Her breasts had slightly as a result of the gallon of milk they split between them. 

Surprisingly, Annabelle had been able to hold it all downbut then again, she did eat a bit less than Cortney. Her roommate was doing her best to make sure that it all didn't end up on the floor of their school. When they finally arrived at the class ten minutes later, Cortney looked as if she was going to pass out. 

"Damnyou look terrible," Annabelle told her. 

"T-Thanks" Cortney told her, "that's just what I want to hear."

"Hold on, I'll be right back," Annabelle said. 

Leaving Cortney alone, she went down to a white-haired man in a tweed jacket. He was adjusting his glasses when he saw a young girl walk up to him. 

"Yes?" he asked. 

"ProfessorAlbian is it?" Annabelle inquired. 

"Yes MsuhDumas is it? YesAnnabelle Dumas. Do you have a question?" Professor Albian inquired. 

"Can I sit next to Cortney Brookmayer for the year?" 

"Hmmand why is that?" 

"She is feeling rather ill today, so in case she goes beyond the point of staying in class, I would have to be the one to escort her to the nurse's office or back to our dorm," Annabelle explained. 

"A hangover I suppose?"

"More or less," Annabelle said with a smile. 

"Ughvery well Ms. Dumas," Professor Albian replied.

Five minutes later, their fellow students began to pour in and Annabelle and Cortney began their lesson under Professor Albian. It was ten minutes later that Cortney began to feel very bad in her stomach. It was a pain that could only result in one thing, throwing it all back up. She fell onto Annabelle's shoulder and said, "My stomach hurts."

"Do you feel something coming back up?" she asked. 

"Not yet," Cortney replied. With shaking hands and a weak expression, she drank her bottle of Dasani water. She set it back down and said, "You see, I'm fine!" 

She put her arms across her stomach and said, "Uhmaybe not."

"Professor Albian!" Annabelle yelled. 

"Yes Ms. Dumas?" 

Professor Albian looked at Annabelle and then at a grossly pale Cortney. 

"She passed her breaking point I assume?" Albian inquired with a raised eyebrow. 

"Yes, I don't think she can take anymore," Annabelle said in a worried tone. 
"Because of you tending to Ms. Brookmayer, I will make sure that today's lesson is e-mailed to you. Give Ms. Brookmayer my regards."

"I will," Annabelle said. She grabbed Cortney and said, "Come on, we're going back to the dorm."

The journey was, to say the least, excruciating. Cortney could barely stand on her own and every time Annabelle tried to adjust her, she complained that she was going to throw up. It was two steps away from their dorm that Cortney yelled, "Hurry!"

Annabelle threw the door open and rushed to the bathroom. She flung Cortney in and simply waited for something to happen. 

Five minutes passed and she heard no noise. She opened the door to check on Cortney and saw her lying down on the floor. She checked the toilet and saw nothing but clear water. 
"Nodon't tell me," Annabelle said, "she can't be dead can she?"

She felt her neck for a pulse. 

"Oh thank Godthere is one," Annabelle said. She propped Cortney up on her butt and saw her head fall like a rag doll. 

"Well, she's a goner," Annabelle said; "Now to just move her to her bed."

Annabelle picked up her roommate and carried her over to her bed. 

"Damneither she's heavier than I thought or I'm weak as hell," she said. 

When she laid her roommate down, she put her up so that she sitting up in the event she did throw up. 

"Now to waitI guess," Annabelle said. 

Minutes turned into hours and hours stayed hours until about four o'clock in the afternoon, Cortney awoke. 

Her stirring distracted Annabelle from whatever she was doing on the computer. 

"UghI had the worst dream ever. I was running from some crazed son of a bitch and thenugh.I need something to eat," she said. 

"I don't think you should be eating. You should wait until your stomach settles," Annabelle recommended as she closed her laptop. "Well, if you are, at least try to make it not something from Mama's."

"But I love her food" Cortney whined. After Annabelle gave her a stern look, she said, "Fine. What do you recommend?"

"I give you a slice of the rest of the cheesecake. If you can hold that down, then at least we know you can eat," Annabelle told her roommate as she got up. 

"What about going back to class?" 

"That, we'll decide upon later. I don't think you're going back to class anytime soon Cort, at least for today since you dont have any classesscheduled." Annabelle said as she delivered the cheesecake. With a hand on her friend's head, she said, "Good news is, you do not have a fever. Your face is no longer pale and your stomach seems to have settled down for the time. Hopefully the cheesecake doesn't upset it again."

"Annabelle, what exactly are you attending White Beach for?" Cortney asked as she began eating.

"Nursing. White Beach University also have a small but extremely advanced Medical Facility a bit off campus. I hope to one day have a INL or International Nursing License," she replied with a grin. "I've always felt that I wanted to save lives. I'm not exactly fit to a doctor but I do well as a nurse. I want to be on the forefront of modern medicine. Who knows? Maybe I'll be treating you."

Annabelle looked down to see that most of the slice was now gone. 

"Well, you can eat now," she noted. 

"Yepand I'm feeling a whole lot better. The cheesecake is really helping."
The two girls sat and talked. They kept talking until it was eight o'clock. It was at that moment when Cortney bade Annabelle good night and slipped into a much-needed sleep. Annabelle, however, stayed up and watched over her friend. At the same time, she began to unconsciously munch away her troubles on the food that they pillaged from Mama's prior to them leaving yesterday. 

"Dear Diary," she wrote in a Word document, "so far, college is quite bizarre. I met a girl named Cortney Brookmayer, who happens to be my co-worker, roommate, and most importantly, becoming my best friend. She is an interesting person who seems to be living a carefree life. She is rather gluttonous and whether she was this beforehand is unknown at this moment and time. With her golden-blonde hair and doe-like brown eyes, Cortney is a rather stunning individualand don't let this confuse youI am a heterosexual. 

"Anyhow, my life so far has been better than every before. I have a feeling that my Freshman year at White Beach University is going to bewellmemorable. I haven't been here even a week, but I feel like I might come back and live here one day. As for that whole supposedly mythical phenomenon known as the Freshman Fifteen, I have a feeling that I will acquire it. Besides, I kind of need it anyhow. 

"During my Senior year, I was really sick and lost a lot of weight. Originally, I was kind of chubby and came in at oneseventy I believe. Being five foot seven and one-hundred and seventy pounds wasn't exactly all too healthy. Then, the disease came and I ended up going down to ninety pounds and, ever since I recovered back in May, I've being put weight back on ever since. It kind ofhelps. 

Does my friend need it? She does, to an extent. She's kind of lanky but not lanky enough that you can see her bones. I know this girl named Jacqueline. She is a nurse-in-training and was a cheerleader in college. Problem is, she's a party animal. Will she gain the Fifteen? Most definitely. Freshman Thirty? Wellthat's a whole other game. 

"Look at the time! I should probably stop venting. Perhaps I'll introduce Ms. Jacqueline to Cortney. They might get alongwho knows? Anyhow, I'll see you all tomorrow. For now, I'm hungry as hell!"

Annabelle closed her laptop and got up from her bed. She looked at the clock and then, she laid on her own bed and soon she herself fell asleep.&#8195;


----------



## Britt Reid (Dec 4, 2011)

*Chapter Four: Jacqueline *

The morning sun began to shine over White Beach University and its surrounding town. It was a Friday, which meant no classes. The surrounding town of White Beach began to start up once again after a night's rest. Mama's was opening her doors for the breakfast crowd and the students were beginning to wake up to a new day. 

In Rothschild Hall, two students by the name of Cortney and Annabelle were beginning to stir. Cortney awoke to a feeling of hunger and yet, she didn't want to get up. Annabelle also began to wake up. 

"How are you feeling?" the latter asked. 

"Definitely better," Cortney replied. "How long do I have to stay in bed?"

"All weekend if you want to be as good as you were before Cortney."

"I'm hungry."

"Of course you are. Umwhat about something from Mama's?" 

"Yeah! Can you tell her I'm sick?"

"I will. What do you want?"

"Umget me Papa's Breakfast I hear that's good."

"Okay, I'll be back in a few okay?"

Cortney nodded and Annabelle set off for their workplace. The journey, which she made with some speed in her stride. When she reached the eatery, she found a most surprising face; Jacqueline DeLaRossi. 

Ms. Jacqueline Elicia DeLaRossi or Jackie as she was known, was the daughter of a prestigious Italian family whose wealth came from investments made by preceding generations. Jacqueline herself stood five feet and six inches tall with golden hair, eyes of ocean blue and skin that was tanned. Her body had breasts that were the first letter of her last name and, upon first entering college, a small but growing stomach. Her butt was bordering on becoming a badonkadonk and her thighs were like two young trees, thick and they did jiggle (unlike the trees). Overall, Jacqueline was a man's fantasy. She was curvy, seductive and she said no to the salad and yes to the burger, or in her case, the food at Mama's. 

"What are you doing here?" Annabelle asked her. 

"I was on my way in to try The Triple Breakfast. I am, after all, starting work on Monday. Besides, Pappy made an investment in Mama's back when she was starting up. Pappy knew Papa apparently," she replied. "Also, I expect to finish it all. Speaking of which, why are you here?"

"To get food for my friend," she replied. 

"Oh! Can I join you and your friend?"

"Sure!"

The two girls walked inside the establishment and smelt the wondrous scents of sizzling bacon, smoking Taylor Ham, sweet maple syrup from Vermont, buttermilk, andit was all making their mouths water. 

"Welcome to Mama's, how may I help you today?" a stout African-American woman inquired. 

"I would like one Triple Breakfast, one Papa's Breakfast to go, and Mama's Breakfast to go," Jacqueline answered. 

"And you gonna eat that?" 

"Why yes, yes I am," Jacqueline said with pride. 

"That'll be twenty bucks Miss," the woman replied. "Han! Get on that order!"

"Yes Miss Shaniqua! I make food for customers!" a man, presumably Han, replied. 

"Your orders will be ready soon."

"What's in a Triple Breakfast?"

"It's three of Papa's Breakfast I believe," she replied. With a hand on her stomach, she said, "It's got everything I need. I am a growing girl, after all."

Annabelle's eye's gravitated to her stomach which was protruding against a white shirt surrounded by a vest. 

"Aren't we all?" 

Several minutes later, Shaniqua came out with their food in three large bags. 

"Thank you!" Jacqueline said. 

They left with bags in hand and Jacqueline kept having this urge to take something from her meal. They arrived at the dorm several minutes later with food in hand. 

"Who's this?" Cortney asked. 

"I am Jacqueline DeLaRossi," Jacqueline responded. 

"I'm Cortney Brookmayer," Cortney told her. "Anna, do you have my food?"

"Yeah, here you are," Annabelle said. 

Cortney sat up and accepted the plastic container with a smile. She opened it to find pancakes, bacon, eggs, a container of grits, hash browns and Taylor Ham. She grabbed her plastic fork and began to dig in. Annabelle's meal was much more simplified, having only pancakes, eggs and bacon in it. But nothing could compare to what Jacqueline was having. It was three of what Cortney was having, and Jacqueline intended to eat it all. 

"So, what are you studying?" Jacqueline asked Cortney. 

"UhI'm studying to getmy masters," she replied. 

"In what?"

"I don't know yet."

With a forkful of food in her mouth, Jacqueline said, "Then why are you here?"

"I'm studying psychology actually. I want to help people."

"Well then Dr. Brookmayer, can you tell me why I'm falling in love with Mama's food?"

"Your hypothalamus is releasing signals for immense hunger, and you solve that by filling up your stomach with Mama's food. Mama's food is chock full of serotonin or chemicals that make you feel good," Cortney explained. "So in turn, you eating Mama's Food makes you feel happy."

"Well, I think we all feel the same way. The good news is," she said. She put part of a pancake in her mouth and said, "We can get free food, and I can as well. The benefits of being an investor or a daughter of one!"

"Jacqueline," Cortney asked, "how much food did you get?"

With a belch she asked, "What's it to ya?"

"Nothing." 

The girls continued talking. Cortney and Annabelle finished their meals within a half-hour of receiving them but Jacqueline, well, she kept on eating. The white and slightly translucent shirt she was wearing began to bring out her bloated stomach. As more and more breakfast food was shoveled into her mouth, Jacqueline found that she was falling in love with food. The flavors, the love that went into it, made her brain feel like it was heaven. Cortney was right. She was in love with this food. 

Annabelle and Cortney eventually spun off into their own conversation, mainly about the latter's health. They left Jacqueline to herself, occasionally glancing to see if she was done eating. Every time that they did so, she was not. A tan stomach, bloated with breakfast food, was now sitting quaintly atop Jacqueline's thighs. When the last of her meal was gone, she released a loud burp and sat back. "Man, that stuff is good."

"Yeah, too good," Annabelle said. "Jacqueline, you gonna get fat if you keep eating like that."

"What are you talking about? I'm perfectly fit," she countered as she got up. 
Standing up, Jacqueline bloated abdomen stuck out a few inches from her body. When she put her hands on it, she felt its warmness. 

"The one thing that never happens to a DeLaRossi is getting fat. Besides, I'll work it off!" she said. "UghI want moreAnnabelle"

"No Jacqueline, go get it yourself," Annabelle told her. "You can eat it here, but just go out and get it yourself."

"Fine," Jacqueline said, "I'll be back."

Jacqueline walked out and closed the door behind her. 

"What's with her?" Cortney asked Annabelle. 

"What do you mean? Why is she insisting on eating so much? She's wanting to try every single item on the menu to conclude that her investment was well spent. That's what she told me on our way back here."

"She does?"

"Yeah," Annabelle replied. She leaned back in her chair and said, "I can kinda see why she would do that. She invested twenty-five percent in the restaurant. She told me upon doing so, she does not have joint ownership as the restaurant is still within the Tyree family's ownership, provided she doesn't put in a bigger stake. Her perks include unlimited food access between operating hours, a pay at approximately ten dollars an hour and that's pretty much it. I have a feeling she'll get fat very quickly."

"What makes you that?"

"She's Italian, and you know what they say about Italians: They love to eat and talk very loudlyor was that about Jews? Either wayshe's probably going to come back with a boatload of food."

"Again, what makes you say that?"

"Okay, I'll explain this to you as best as I can Cort? Are you ready? 

"Jacqueline is, by my guesses, a full-blooded Italian whose ancestors most likely hail from the Southern part and she lives there, explains her naturally tanned skin. Italians, as I mentioned previously, are known to be big eaters. Jacqueline has a twenty-five percent stake in a restaurant that includes free food anytime she wants to and not to mention she works there. 

"So in turn, she will come back to this particular dorm room with a boatload of food for herself to indulge on. Jacqueline consistently eating that amount of food, calories and total amount included, will result in her having a stomach which can hold more food and thus, making her more hungry more often than say, you and me. 

"In turn, the high caloric and amount will also result in Jacqueline gaining weight quickly and in conclusion, Jacqueline will return here with a boat of food."

Twenty minutes later, Annabelle's theory came true. 

"So, what did you get for problem number" Cortney said. When she saw the door open, she saw Jacqueline walk in with several bags of food. "

"Being an investor is so cool," Jacqueline said. "All free!"

Cortney and Annabelle slowly turned to face one another with widened eyes and then turned back at Jacqueline. 

"I hope you don't mind if I eat all of this," she said, closing the door. 

"Do we at least get anything?" Annabelle asked. 

"But you guys just ate!"

"So did you!"

"Well, you can stay Jackie, provided you don't pester us."

With her binge already starting, she said, "Whatevs."


----------



## TheOwl (Dec 5, 2011)

Enjoyed reading this story on DeviantArt but never got around to commenting there, so yes it is a good story and I hope to see more of it.


----------



## morepushing13 (Dec 10, 2011)

good story so far! Would love to see some more of it as well


----------



## biggalsr4me (Dec 11, 2011)

Good story so far...


----------



## Mr_Jonesy (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi, I'm the author of this story and I'd like for it to taken down please.


----------

